# [Free Game] Boom Universe



## MOST2K2 (Oct 17, 2012)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.mosoft.boom.universe

A very addicting game, just click on the touchscreen to fire the bomb through the gap and hit the space ship!
For every hit you get one point!

Who get the best highscore?

Its easy to play but hard to master!

Highscore system with Google Play Games!

-= Music =-
http://www.nosoapradio.us
DST

https://lh3.ggpht.com/VG8vixc1TxACuuPOjxlehN1NkcSoeNoR2JZcUg5oYVVeQnJ_eyj7uuN1Q3M1Vpe6Ov8V=h500


----------



## killbabyseals (Aug 2, 2014)

1
Will this play well with controller on amazon fire tv?

[ I placed carriage returns here. respect my whitespace, evil forum]

2
is this free in the classical sense: without any costs ?

both expectation of financial payment or web ads are the opposite of free.


----------

